# RIP - Francois Henri "Jack" LaLanne



## tonynyc (Jan 24, 2011)

JACK LaLane (September 26, 1914  January 23, 2011) 

 Jack LaLane

You've seen those Power Juicer Infomercials;but, Jack LaLane was
true a pioneer of fitness  Had one of the 1st fitness shows on TV.. 

Jack LaLane Doing Fingertip Pushups 

Jack LaLane and his Pooch Happy


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 24, 2011)

I was sad to read that yesterday. He was an inspiration to me during my body building days.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 29, 2011)

Jack was my idol.this really crushed me.Jack was ahead of his time.no one was into fitness in the 50's,Jack was early.i have a Power Juicer and it is great,i will Juice with pride now.R.I.P. Jack you were truely a legend and your great god-like feats will always be remembered and never forgotten R.I.P. but to live to 96 is still great.also it was even MORE inspring Jack looked the way he did in the 50's when it was MUCH harder to be in shape then it is now.he looked incredible for his age.he was 96 but i would say he looked 60.


----------

